# Where Can I Watch Justified, Season 1 for Free?



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

I'm a slight TO fan and just recently became aware of this series, seeing the trailer for season 2 starting next year. So I realized that I missed season 1. Oops. My bad. I hadn't been spending any time on FX for a couple of years. Anyway, the DVD is still on pre-order on Amazon so it hasn't been released yet. And they want $1.99 for each episode. Not too crazy about paying that for online viewing. Is this available anywhere else for watching free, or very cheap?


----------



## JakeyB (Apr 24, 2003)

The new season starts in February. Odds are FX will re-show season 1 just prior to season 2 starting. So may just want to set up a wishlist for it, or you could download it illegally, not that I'd ever suggest that.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Nowhere, as far as I know. The first 4 or so episodes were available for free on Hulu (IIRC), and I did watch those online... then they took it away and I stopped watching.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Ok, looks like it's available on amazon at $3/ep in HD. I might try a few to see if I like it.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

love the show, hoping season 2 can match season 1...


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Looks like Itunes or Amazon only right now.

http://www.clicker.com/tv/justified/


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

innocentfreak beat me to it. Clicker is great for this kind of stuff.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Try Vuze.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

retrodog said:


> Ok, looks like it's available on amazon at $3/ep in HD. I might try a few to see if I like it.


You won't pay $1.99/episode but you will pay $3/episode for HD?

Does not compute.. BEEP.. SYNTAX ERROR.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

mattack said:


> You won't pay $1.99/episode but you will pay $3/episode for HD?
> 
> Does not compute.. BEEP.. SYNTAX ERROR.


I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

mattack said:


> You won't pay $1.99/episode but you will pay $3/episode for HD?
> 
> Does not compute.. BEEP.. SYNTAX ERROR.


Download Vuze.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Johncv said:


> Download Vuze.


Or just grab it from eztv.it.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

fmowry said:


> Or just grab it from eztv.it.


Vuze let you view it on your TiVo.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Vuze is a torrent client that allows you to search torrent sites and download the files linked to by the torrent files and eztv.it is a torrent site that has TV torrent files. So you could use Vuze and torrent files from eztv.it to download the TV videos. But of course downloading TV videos from unauthorized places would violate copyright law in the USA and you might get a nasty letter sent to your ISP or even be sued.


----------

